# Grout sealer before or after silicone caulk ?



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am doing some repairs on my shower. I regrouted some joints along the bottom of my shower. I understand their should be a bead of silicone caulk along the floor/wall joint and the wall corners. Should the grout sealer go on before or after the caulking ? The old silicone caulking came off too easy, and I wonder if that is because it did not stick to the old grout sealer. Not sure whats in those grout sealers, but I would not be surprised if they are silicone based

Thank you


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi SPS, 
I have always put grout sealer on last. Prolly the reason the silicone came off so easy was surface was not clean when applied.
When your repairs are made and grout has cured at least 24 hours, take some denatured alcohol and clean the angle where wall & shower pan meet and clean very well,(oh yea did I say clean very well?No soap scum left.:no After alcohol has evaporated, apply 100% silicone caulk to joint. Let that cure at least 24 hours also. Most grout sealers want grout to set 72 hours before applying. Should be good to go after all the waiting, :thumbsup:


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would put on the caulk prior to sealing the grout. Grout sealer applied subsequent to caulking will have no effect upon the silicone caulk (assuming some gets on the caulk) once the caulk sets. I like to apply sealer with a small paint brush.


----------

